# Where are electronics and IC's made?



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

A recent post by Aristocraft got me to thinking:

*Revolutions are back in stock!* Dear All,

CRE57000 Sets 
CRE57002 Receivers 

CRE57003 Receiver 6 Packs 



They are in stock for now, but parts availability just tanked with the Japan problems as there is no electricity and people can't get to work with no power for the trains. Rolling blackouts are a sign of disaster for Japan's high tech production of chips etc. 

All the best,

Lewis Polk 


Hmm..... Japan? Buy the stuff now because of the Japanese situation? Is Japan supplying consumer electronic components?


Well, maybe Aristocraft is an exception, there may well be an underground cavern in Mt. Fuji with Ninjas chained up making electronics somewhere, but for the rest of the world, Japan does NOT make any significant amount of consumer components.

Take a look at this Wikipedia article, *http://en.wikipedia.org/...trong>** scroll down to the chart where it lists the top SEVENTEEN semiconductor foundries (where the "chips" are actually made)...


Japan is NOT anywhere to be found. 3 in Taiwan, 2 in Singapore, 3 in the USA, 4 in China, 3 in South Korea, 1 in Isreal, 1 in Germany. 


LCDs are mostly from Korea.

So, don't worry about your electronics devices being unavailable because of the terrible disasters in Japan (except apparently any from Aristo).

Regards, Greg 

p.s. Sure is nice to see the USA is still there in the running!*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well that's good news that the part's are available. Sounds like a sale pitch to me then. Later RJD


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, I have to disagree with you on this one. A quick search of Japanese Semiconductor Production turned up numerous current articles on major electronics being disrupted by the situation in Japan. 

Huffingtonpost.com


threeup_js('Technology', '835937', '2'); Chip Prices Jump As Japan Disaster Hits Tech Supplies 

Japan is responsible for 14 percent of global production in computers, and other consumer electronics, according to IHS iSuppli. Japanese makers for certain parts, such as flatscreen panels, have an ever stronger hold on their respective supply markets.* Sixty percent of the world's silicon wafers--used in semiconductor chips--are made in Japan.* 



From Wall Street Journal March 14. Read more: http://online.wsj.com/article/SB100...z1Gpinkews

Quake Sparks Tech Supply Shortage Concerns (Wall Street Journal Mar 14)
HONG KONG—Global technology companies will likely face higher component costs and possible product shortages in the weeks ahead, after disasters in Japan over the past few days have disrupted power, production lines and supply networks.......... 



I think it's more than just production in a cave. 


Tom


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is your stock tip 

Rambus Inc. (NASDAQ:RMBS) 
Micron Technology, Inc. (NASDAQ:MU)


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I just bought the last stock of the Surface Mount PIC IC I use. Microchip estimate late June as the next availability of stock. 
Better than none at all with a new RCS decoder pcb coming out soon.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonder if this will also delay the up coming QSI due in May/June? Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Got it, I was right on the foundries, but the wafers I failed to research. Interesting. Lewis was right... 

(still think that selling something based on the terrible disaster in Japan is awful, and that's really what motivated me to post) 

I stand corrected Tom, thanks! 

Greg


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

a golden chance for the other 40% to ramp up production, sell off excess inventory, and/or squeeze the customers for some extra 2q profits? Think like a Harvard MBA.....


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Greg.......You are a gentleman!

I don't smoke, but if I ever meet you I'll buy you a cigar. 

Tom


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You got a deal Tom, and I'm usually toting a cigar or 2 myself! (see my web site on cigars!) 

This will teach me to delve a little more deeply... the process of making IC's is several steps, and I completely forgot to look where the silicon wafers are coming from. 

Interesting that China has not taken this over as well! 

I was surprised though that Japan was not in the top 17 foundries, but the foundries are all about mass production, and the market is very competitive. Again, nice to see that USA still can hold it's own in that market. 

Again, thanks for the correction, I learn something new every day. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I've been reading in the news about how the Japan quake is already starting to affect a lot of industries here. For instance, GM is closing a plant in Louisiana due to lack of parts from Japan. Caterpillar is also predicting production delays for the same reason.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

We just got an e-mail at work indicating the disks we use in our news cameras (Sony XD for the tech geeks--essentially professional blu-ray) will be out of production for at least 6 months due to the quake. Good thing my three-bay hoppers don't need any fancy electronics.  

Later, 

K


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

My electronic part source has a big note about supply problems due to the quake, but everything I was looking for was available.

Of course, I can never order from them without forgetting one significant part.


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Get your cameras NOW. 

Adorama has a listing of affected camera supplies: 
http://www.adorama.com/ALC/News.asp...&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=EmailALC030911


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok America its time to bring back the production to the USA so we do not have to depend on these folks no longer and at no real savings any more either. It's time we wake up folks. Later RJD


----------

